
Removing a motorway to bring back the original waterway in Utrecht [video 6:25] - gkya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsQQ8Ujbua4
======
Jaruzel
Fantastic! More cities should do this (even if they didn't have a canal in the
first place:) )

